# Multi-day Pike/musky trip - where would you go?



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

My buddy lives in Detroit, I'm in Northeast Ohio, and we're looking to plan a 3-5 day trip this coming summer. Our criteria are:

1. Pike and/or musky present
2. Little fishing pressure (i.e., we'll catch something)
3. Not more than a days drive from MI & OH (and not in Canada)

Interested to hear your thoughts!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking for an outdoorsy type place? For muskie/pike pressure doesn't necessarily equate success especially in the states. Lake Saint Clair or northern Wisconsin or northern Minnesota would be my recommendation especially being summertime. Wisconsin or Minnesota if you want a small cabin and a more relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Lake St Clair... hands down. If you time it right, and have the right gear, etc.. you can troll up 10-12 muskies in a day. We put 7 in the boat in a half day trip years ago.


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

BaddFish said:


> Lake St Clair... hands down. If you time it right, and have the right gear, etc.. you can troll up 10-12 muskies in a day. We put 7 in the boat in a half day trip years ago.


Lol, it's kind of unfortunate (or fortunate) my buddy lives 10 minutes from St. Clair. We were hoping to go where the wives can't reach us 😁. Maybe we'll tell the skirts we're going way out to deep Minnesota, and we'll just chill on St Clair.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

ShakerMan said:


> Lol, it's kind of unfortunate (or fortunate) my buddy lives 10 minutes from St. Clair. We were hoping to go where the wives can't reach us 😁. Maybe we'll tell the skirts we're going way out to deep Minnesota, and we'll just chill on St Clair.


That's not a bad option especially if you're looking for numbers and chance for a big fish. I did northern Minnesota before, lots of pike to keep you busy and chance for decent muskie even on some of the smaller lakes. Minnesota gives more of an away from it all vibe and can hop to different lakes that won't be far. Also in terms of relaxation, can keep the boat at your dock by a cabin, enjoy a beer, hop on the boat whenever you want. Been to Wisconsin a bunch too and the lakes I went to didn't have as much of an out there scenery though they have them, just haven't fished them. If you don't mind a long day drive Minnesota is great to visit.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I was gonna say Wisconsin or Minnesota.
I'm pretty sure there is a ferry from Ludington Michigan to Wisconsin that might make the trip shorter, but might not be able to take the boat trailer.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Upstate New York, there are plenty of places up there that see little fishing pressure. St Clair would be last on my list if little fishing pressure was on my list of criteria!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Boundary waters. Specifically basswood lake. Trolling bigger baits has produced the best fish for usx


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

chris1162 said:


> Boundary waters. Specifically basswood lake. Trolling bigger baits has produced the best fish for usx


That place must be off the beaten path; Google can't find a way to get there lol! I want to be way out there though. I'm surprised the UP isn't a bigger pike/ski spot


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

It’s a large lake inside the boundary waters canoe area. It’s requires a special permit and some research before heading there for sure. Portaging to other smaller lakes around the area can also provide seclusion rarely seen in other places. The longest we went without seeing another person was 5 days we spent on Peitro lake.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

St Clair, Fox Chain IL, Chautauqua NY. Minnetonka chain if you can stomach the city around it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lundge lodge, Scott the owner and host is a great guy! Good fishing great accommodations and hospitality. He will be at the mushy show in NY and Ohio coming soon


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

ShakerMan said:


> Lol, it's kind of unfortunate (or fortunate) my buddy lives 10 minutes from St. Clair. We were hoping to go where the wives can't reach us 😁. Maybe we'll tell the skirts we're going way out to deep Minnesota, and we'll just chill on St Clair.


You guys haven’t been married long enough if your wives aren’t sending you AWAY to fish, yet.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

cincinnati said:


> You guys haven’t been married long enough if your wives aren’t sending you AWAY to fish, yet.


Haha. My wife does and has since we got married so what does that say about me? LMAO 🤣


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

You are a difficult person but have a lot of money?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll throw Chautauqua in the mix started fishing there a couple years ago, I camp there as well, it's an awesome lake to fish, has two basins, plenty of ramps, lots of fish, walleye, bass, perch, musky.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> Lundge lodge, Scott the owner and host is a great guy! Good fishing great accommodations and hospitality. He will be at the mushy show in NY and Ohio coming soon


That appears to be in Canada if I'm looking up the right place. My son and I are also looking for the same kind of trip this summer. Probably looking to Minnesota. We had the trip of a lifetime planned last August to go up to Northern Saskatchewan for a fully guided 5-day trip but he doesn't want to get vaccinated so I thought we could find some place in the states where we could still have good fishing and still hire a guide and be somewhat secluded.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

ShakerMan said:


> That place must be off the beaten path; Google can't find a way to get there lol! I want to be way out there though. I'm surprised the UP isn't a bigger pike/ski spot
> View attachment 480814


no fish in the UP anyways 😉😉😉😉


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Look up the Michigan state record then look at the MN state record. They are different class fish. If you want to catch or have a chance of a world class Muskie it’s Lake Michigan, Georgian bay or st Lawrence river. If you want numbers you can go catch small leech lake strain all day. Great Lakes or chataqua strain or bust.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

If you’re determined to avoid the dangerous waters of Lake St Clair, Vilas county, WI is where I go. In the spirit of full disclosure, I have a small shack on a lake up there, where my boat & equipment are stashed. 😉

NOT like Canada, but there are dozens of lakes, w/catchable muskies, within easy drive. Great place to take a trailer boat.

My favorite time is September, after Labor Day. Non-residents leave, biting insects fade, water cools & muskies move back shallow. No lines @ boat ramps & the trees get more beautiful every day.

Again, NOT Canada….


----------

